# Bear BioTech's



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

auto -

There were several recurve Tamerlanes.

Don't have exact dates.

The first was the "Tamerlane", followed by the Tamerlane HC-30, and lastly the HC-300, which is the model we are most familiar with.

My guess would be since the Bear patent was issued in 1953, it would be sometime after that . I believe that moniker was always given to Bear's top of the line target bows.

Sorry, don't speak compound.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Darryl Longbow (Apr 11, 2003)

Does that model use a module in the wheel to change drawlength, I know some of them did but dont know if that is the case for your bow, Also is it two or four wheel ?


----------



## autocutter (Nov 26, 2003)

It is the two wheel BioTech Model that replaced the four wheeler Tamerlane in 1983. The wheels/cams are shaped like an upsidedown coma. To change the draw length you change string length i.e. 27"-29" use a 59" string; 28"-30" use a 60" string and so forth out to 32"...There are timing modules on both ends, hanging by their own cables from the axles. The valley is within the 29"-27" range, but this string arrangement does not seem to provide for a wall at the 27" point-just at the 29".


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I have a 1983 Bear Pronghorn Hunter it also has the biotech cams. It takes the biotech string and on the front of the lower limb it shows for a 28 inch draw use a 57 1/2 inch string for 30 inch draw use a 58 inch string and for the 32 inch draw it takes a 60 inch biotech string. The ata on this bow is 47 1/4. I don't know if this will help with your tamerlane. This old Bear Pronghorn still packs a punch.


----------

